# Interesting invention to end high speed pursuits.



## Buka (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Danny T (Nov 8, 2016)

Have to pursue high speed enough to overtake the vehicle in order to deploy. Curious as to what happens when not on a closed course and lots of other traffic or with someone who doesn't know how to handle the high speed skid when the wheels lock up. The speed shown on the video was 65 mph what happen at 95 and over speeds?


----------



## Buka (Nov 8, 2016)

I'd like to see what happens at 95, as well. 

But as an alternative to the PIT, looks like it has some possibilities. Looks kind of fun, too.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 8, 2016)

I assume high speed pursuits are super risky regardless of what you do.


----------



## Steve (Nov 9, 2016)

drop bear said:


> I assume high speed pursuits are super risky regardless of what you do.


And dangerous to everyone nearby, along with everyone involved.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 9, 2016)

Interesting.


----------

